# My sweetie fought the law, and SHE won



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife’s Mom died eight years ago. She had three life insurance policies, written by major national companies. One was paid out immediately. One has yet to be paid, but is accruing interest at 3% annually, so there is no rush there. And one was just paid today. 

This company fought my wife’s attempt to collect every step of the way. Multiple requests for abstruse paperwork was met every time, but there was always something else to comply with. My wife finally did an end run, and collected through the Pennsylvania Treasury Department’s unclaimed property division. She deposited the checks today, with interest, and to top it off with a cherry, demanded it be disbursed in cash. She's one tough lady. 

Good for her!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm sorry about your wife's mom. But there are some really sick people in the end of life industry.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Typical problem frequently encountered in any type of insurance claim. Drag your feet, unreasonable documentation requests and loosing paper work on purpose and claiming it was never filed. Life, Health, Dental, home owners, dental what ever type of policy. These folks are out to make a buck and look for any reason to deny a claim. Adjusters are routinely told if they do not reject 20% of claims coming across their desk that they are not doing their jobs.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The insurance industry is the most prolific PONZI SCHEME there is.

Condolences on the passing of your wife's mom.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Is your wife married? I like her!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My policies will pay out after two years even if I kill myself. 8 years???? I would complain to the BBB and the Consumer Protection Agency and file a suit against the company for breech of contract. Just to add insult to injury.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Such a great scam, that the govt will mandate it soon too. 
With the passing of my father, the benefits were paid quickly, I'll ask mom what company it was. 
I'm glad your wife "stuck with it".


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I'm sure your Mother in Law would be very happy to see her daughter get the benefits of her contributions.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> My wife's Mom died eight years ago. She had three life insurance policies, written by major national companies. One was paid out immediately. One has yet to be paid, but is accruing interest at 3% annually, so there is no rush there. And one was just paid today.
> 
> This company fought my wife's attempt to collect every step of the way. Multiple requests for abstruse paperwork was met every time, but there was always something else to comply with. My wife finally did an end run, and collected through the Pennsylvania Treasury Department's unclaimed property division. She deposited the checks today, with interest, and to top it off with a cherry, demanded it be disbursed in cash. She's one tough lady.
> 
> Good for her!


I like your wife's style, she is a fighter.:armata_PDT_36:


----------

